# Ο ουροσυλλέκτης



## kostis57 (Oct 16, 2008)

Βρέθηκα στο φαρμακείο να αγοράσω ένα ουροσυλλεκτήρα. Ξέρετε, το μικρό δοχείο που βάζουμε τα ούρα προκειμένου να τα δώσουμε στο εργαστήριο για εξέταση. (Ή καλύτερα για ανάλυση;)
- Ουροσυλλέκτη θέλετε; Με ρωτάει η φαρμακοποιός. (Ή μήπως "φαρμακοπώλης"; Φαρμακοποιοί και φαρμακοτρίφτες μάλλον έχουν πάψει προ πολλού να είναι).
Της εξηγώ ότι ουροσυλλέκτης θα καταστεί όποιος ασχοληθεί με τη συλλογή. Το δοχείο είναι ορθότερο να καλείται "ουροσυλλεκτήρας"
Δε φάνηκε να πείθεται και προκειμένου να φύγω με άδεια χέρια δεν έδωσα συνέχεια.

Πόσο αλήθεια μπορούμε να επιμένουμε στον κανόνα ότι η κατάληξη -ης αναφέρεται σε πρόσωπο ενώ -ηρ, -ηρας, -ήριο σε συσκευή, εργαλείο μηχάνημα κλπ. Αναφέρω κάποια παραδείγματα:
- Οδοκαθαριστής (ο σκουπιδιάρης) ενώ υαλοκαθαριστήρας (για το παρμπρίζ του αυτοκινήτου)
- Ζυμωτής (ο φούρναρης), ζυμωτήριο (το μηχάνημα που ζυμώνει). Η χρήση ουδετέρου γένους ξεκαθαρίζει καλύτερα τα πράγματα.
Στη δουλειά μου αναφερόμαστε συχνά σε ένα ανυψωτικό μηχάνημα με τους όρους "αναβατήρας", "αναβατόριο" έως και "αναβάτορας". Και εδώ προτιμώ το ουδέτερο.
Βέβαια υπάρχει και το ακλόνητο οχυρό: Ο υπολογιστής. Άντε να πεισθούμε να τον λέμε "υπολογιστήρα"!


----------



## sarant (Oct 16, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν ίσχυε ποτέ απόλυτα αυτή η διάκριση -μερικοί μνηστήρες είναι άκαρδοι, το ίδιο και μερικοί κλητήρες, αλλά πρόσωπα θεωρούνται και είναι λέξεις πανάρχαιες.

Και τώρα με τον υπολογιστή που θυμήθηκες (λογισμητήρα δεν τον ήθελε ο Τάσσιος; ) και με τον εκτυπωτή που είναι εξίσου ακλόνητος, και με τον πυκνωτή και τον συμπυκνωτή, και τον μετασχηματιστή, και άλλα πεντακόσια που θα βρω αν ανοίξω το Αντίστροφο, μου φαίνεται πως όχι μόνο έχει καεί η διάκριση αλλά και τ' αποκαΐδια της τα έχουν σκορπίσει στους τέσσερις ανέμους.

Παναπεί, πάλι καλά που έτυχες σε ήρεμη φαρμακοπώλισσα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2008)

Είναι μια περίεργη παρέα αυτές οι λέξεις και σε ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις είναι τόσο σαφής η διαφορά, ποια λέξη είναι το πρόσωπο και ποια το πράγμα, όσο στο ζευγάρι πυροσβέστης – πυροσβεστήρας. Μπορεί και στις δύο περιπτώσεις να είναι πράγμα (π.χ. αναμίκτης και αναμικτήρας), να επικρατεί το –ήρας ακόμα κι αν δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός από λέξη για άνθρωπο (π.χ. απορροφητήρας, σιγαστήρας) και, ύστερα, στα καλά καθούμενα, να σου βγαίνει ένα αποχυμωτής στη μέση. Κάπως έτσι, ανάμεσα στους ταμιευτήρες και τους συλλεκτήρες, ξεγλίστρησε ένας ουροσυλλέκτης. Δεν θεωρώ ότι έχει καεί εντελώς η διαφορά. Από την άλλη, παρά την προσπάθειά μου σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ να λέμε αποφλοιωτήρας, οι αποφλοιωτές κυριαρχούν. Δεν έχουν ανθρώπους να τους ανταγωνιστούν οι εκχυμωτές και οι αποφλοιωτές. Οι συλλέκτες και οι υπολογιστές, ας πρόσεχαν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 17, 2008)

"Είναι κάτι χαρακτήρες, τελειωμένοι αναπτήρες", που λέει η Άντζελα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2008)

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα λέξη αυτής της κατηγορίας είναι ο *αναρτήρας*. Συνήθως κρεμαστάρι, hanger, sling, suspender.

Στο ΛΚΝ, βρίσκω επίσης: (βοτ.): _O αναρτήρας του σπέρματος_. || (ανατ.): _O αναρτήρας του οσχέου_.

Ο αναρτήρας του σπέρματος πρέπει να είναι suspensor, και ο αναρτήρας του οσχέου το γνωστό μας σπασουάρ (από το γαλλικό suspensoir), jockstrap.

Τα λέω για να επισημάνω ότι ο αναρτήρας δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται για ανθρώπους, για αυτούς που κάνουν ανάρτηση μηνυμάτων.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 17, 2008)

Θα μας μπερδέψεις τελικά... να περάσουμε τον μαιευτήρα για εργαλείο και τον μεταλλάκτη για άνθρωπο.
:)


----------



## sarant (Oct 17, 2008)

Και τον εναλλάκτη θερμότητας για υπάλληλο της εταιρείας... Στα πολύ βαθιά βάθη του μυαλού μου θυμάμαι κάποιον από το Πολυτεχνείο όπου σπούδαζα σε μιαν άλλη ζωή, να λέει ότι κανονικά θα έπρεπε να λέμε εναλλακτήρες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2008)

Μα τι οδοστρωτήρες που είστε! Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι κάθε λέξη θέλει τη δική της προσοχή. Για τον poster, μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε «αναρτητής»;


----------



## sarant (Oct 17, 2008)

Αναρτητής, αλλά μην περιμένεις να είναι κεραυνοβόλος ο έρωτας.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 17, 2008)

OK, εραστής του "αναρτητή"


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 18, 2008)

Nα προσθέσουμε τη νέα συσκευή προηγμένου λογισμικού της Lexilogia Corp. που ανεμένεται να κυκλοφορήσει και εντοπίζει αυτόματα λεκτικές αταξίες: Ο Λεξιθήρας
(Εκφράζονται φόβοι από κακοήθεις ανταγωνιστές ότι το προϊόν μπορεί με την πρώτη χρήση να αυτοκαταστραφεί από κρίση ταυτότητας)


----------

